# Video game videos thread



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2010)

I was inspired after reading a giant griefing thread earlier. 

So, your favorite video game themed videos go here!

To start of off, 
[yt]cPx9zwH9IWc[/yt]
Genghis Khan is a terrible marriage counselor

[yt]wxjl1mgdkvA[/yt] 
Genghis Khan pt2, everything is about sex (as expected)

Oh, one more from an actual GOOD game.
RIDE THE SNAKE


----------



## Dan. (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkc5Exg6lwQ
I was laughing all the way through.


----------



## Minuet (Sep 6, 2010)

Ah, man, Facade.  I remember that.  I think I actually got the "good" ending (at least I kinda got them to talk to each other instead of one storming off or getting mad enough to totally kick me out).

And now you've got me addicted to Transformice.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

Dan. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkc5Exg6lwQ
> I was laughing all the way through.


 I would've been laughing had it not of been so obvious that some "bullied" furfag made it.


Minuet said:


> Ah, man, Facade.  I remember that.  I think I actually got the "good" ending (at least I kinda got them to talk to each other instead of one storming off or getting mad enough to totally kick me out).
> 
> And now you've got me addicted to Transformice.


 
I never actually watched the proper LP or played the game because I would've been doing the same thing as this guy x3

And no prob :V

This is a legitimate TF2 Tactic


----------

